# h1 bis h6 SEO Fragen



## Dustin84 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich frage ich gerade, wie ich die h1 bis h6 am besten einsetze. Bei Google findet man vieles dazu...altes und neues. Alles sehr wiedersprüchlich und ich weiss nicht, was ich nun glauben soll.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Struktur für meine H Tags:
_Ist für eine Firma, die Öko farben/Lacke etc. herstellt_

h1: Seitentitel
h2: Produktbezeichnung
h3: Sub-Sublink, wie Unsere Produkte->Möbel&Holz-><h3>*Grundierungen*</h3>
      Hier ist die Frage, ob Google das schlecht bewertet, weil die h3 immer gleich ist.
h4: Keywords im Footer. (Auflistung Keywords am Ende des Footers)
h5: Subheadline, wie Unsere Produkte-><h5>*Möbel&Holz*</h5>
h6: Sitemap Links. Im Footer ist eine Linkliste mit den Links zu den Hauptbereichen der Seite.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Gruß
D.


----------



## iBirne (30. Januar 2011)

Für deine Sublinks würde ich das eher nicht empfehlen. Bei Linklisten wie der Sitemap würde ich zu <ul>-Listen greifen.

<h1>Würde ich auf jeden Fall für die Hauptüberschrift nehmen.

Wobei Google am meisten auf den Titel der Seite achtet also das was in dem <title></title> steht. Das liest sich jeder bei einer Google Suche durch.

Sachen wie <h6> für Sitemap-Links oder <h4> für Keywords im Footer würde ich persöhnlich nicht mit dem Heading-Tag machen, da diese ja eigentlich für Überschriften gedacht ist.
Nimm doch einfache DIVs oder wie oben geschrieben <ul>-Listen.


----------

